# Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?



## derneuemann (21. August 2014)

*Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

Moin allerseits,

ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken einen neuen Rechner auf zu bauen...
Da kommt mir die Grundfrage, wie viel Luftdurchsatz braucht man wohl für eine annehmbare Kühlung. Diese soll keine Rekorde brechen.

Ich habe jetzt mal in einem Beispielgehäuse ein Volumen von 18 Litern in dem die zu Kühlende Hardware liegt.

Was würdet Ihr da für Lüfter (m³/h) empfehlen?

Es können eingebaut werden, 1x 140mm vorne unten Frischluft und 1x 92mm oben hinten.

CPU Kühler wäre der Noctua NH-U9B.
GPU wird eine Nvidia oder AMD mit Direct Heat Exhaust Kühler, also Referenz... Aber eher Highend (290X oder 780TI)#


Danke für alle Meinungen...


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

Was hast du denn für ein Schrottgehäuse?

Weiters würde ich dir keine 290X raten, der Aufpreis lohnt nicht und schon gar nicht im Ref Design.

Nimm lieber eine 290 von Tri X.

jedoch reicht für solche Karten der Airflow nicht aus.

Also lieber bei der Graka sparen und dafür in ein besseres Gehäuse investieren!

Was hast du für ein NT?

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Schrottgehäuse?


 
 Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. 

 Der kleine 92er Propeller oben, wäre nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## derneuemann (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

1. Ich habe derzeit eine R9 290X im Ref Design bei der ich die WLP gegen Gelid Extreme getauscht habe und die Blende am Luftauslass entfernt habe. Ergebnis  1030MHz bei 38% Lüfterspeed... Das ist absolut OK und da ist eine Tri-x wirklich nicht viel besser... 

2.Demnach heizt die GPU den Innenraum nicht auf... Und meine CPU lässt sich auch ohne Probleme mit einem Scythe Ninja 3 Semi Passi Kühlen. Bei 4GHz. Von daher sollte der kleinere Noctua Kühler schon hinhauen...

3. Mein Schrottgehäuse ist das meiner Meinung nach schönste, was ich bisher gesehen habe.
IN WIN 904 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil silber


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

Eine TRI-X ist definitiv leiser und kühler als deine 290X, jedoch ist deine Lösung nicht schlecht.

Du hättest trotzdem dich vorher im Forum erkundigen sollen, denn eine 290X ist alles andere als optimal.

Das IN WIN ist definitv ein schönes Gehäuse, die geringe Anzahl an Lüfterplätzen wäre für mich aber ein absolutes K.O. Kriterium.

Ein guter 140mm Lüfter mit viel Durchsatz wäre dieser:https://geizhals.at/be-quiet-silent-wings-2-140mm-bl063-a745193.html

Mit 92mm Lüftern habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

Nabend

Was den Airflow angeht musst du schauen das du das selbe rausschaufelst was du reinschaufelst.

Ich habe in meinem billig Tower ( Sharkoon Vaya ) Vorne unten einen 140mm Alpenföhn WingBoost2  mit 109m³/h und hinten oben einen
120mm Alpenföhn Föhn Wing Boost Black & White der schaufelt rund 108m³/h.

Den CPU Kühler versorgt ein 140mm Noctua NF-A15 PWM der gute 115m³/h drückt.
Der Rechner ist immer kühl und vor allem lautlos.

Ich denke 100m³/h sind Ideal für einen Midi Tower.
Das kannst du mit einem 92er lüfter natürlich vergessen ohne eine Turbine zu verbauen...

Ein guter 92mm Lüfter wäre zb der Noctua NF-B9, der drückt 64m³/h und bleibt dabei selbst unter vollast sehr leise.
Dazu ein 120mm Noctua NF-S12A ULN, der ist lautlos und bringt genug Leistung.


gruß


----------



## derneuemann (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

Na ja, die Karte ist weder laut noch fällt sie bei mir sonst irgendwie negativ auf...
Ein gtx780ti oder Titan Black ist bei vergleichbarer Leistung nicht leiser. Und ich wollte auf jeden Fall einen DHE kühler. Habe gerade  einem User Bericht gesehen, der hat in dem case i7 4930k mit einer gtx780ti betrieben. Temperaturen waren nicht so schlecht... 
Alternativ würde noch das Cooltek umx2 in frage kommen!


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Was den Airflow angeht musst du schauen das du das selbe rausschaufelst was du reinschaufelst.



Könnte man glauben, ist aber ein Irrglaube.

Man sollte immer etwas mehr (ca 20-40%) Luft ins Gehäuse reinblasen, als rausblasen, da Staub bei Überdruck nicht ins Gehäuse kommt.


----------



## facehugger (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Was den Airflow angeht musst du schauen das du das selbe rausschaufelst was du reinschaufelst.
> 
> ...


Lautlos ist nur ein komplett passiv gekühlter PC. Sobald Lüfter ins Spiel kommen (vor allem mit der von dir angegebenen Fördermenge) ist es dahin mit der Geräuschlosigkeit

Gruß


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Lautlos ist nur ein komplett passiv gekühlter PC. Sobald Lüfter ins Spiel kommen (vor allem mit der von dir angegebenen Fördermenge) ist es dahin mit der Geräuschlosigkeit
> 
> Gruß


Haarspalterei


----------



## facehugger (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Haarspalterei


Neee, hier wird durch solche Aussagen ein falscher Eindruck vermittelt...

Gruß


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. August 2014)

Auch mit Lüftern kann ein PC für das persönliche Empfinden lautlos sein.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

Also wenn du hast 904 schon hast würde ich jetzt nicht wieder Geld raus hauen für ein neues (schickes Case, Gratz ich, meine bescheidene Meinung, würde für das Case eher bißchen die potentielle hitzige Hardware runterschrauben...)

Du könntest ja vielleicht auch auf der Rückseite einen Adapter anbringen und an den einen 120mm Lüfter, ist ja noch unter der Aluverkleidung und dürfte nicht soooo auffallen. Ich würde erst einmal soetwas noch versuchen bevor du das 904er einmottest...


----------



## Sam_Bochum (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Neee, hier wird durch solche Aussagen ein falscher Eindruck vermittelt...
> Gruß



Lautlos habe ich den 7 db Frontlüfter genant, und 7 db sind aus einem geschlossenen Tower nicht hörbar.

Der Rest der Lüfter hat selbst unter Vollast nur 19 db, was etwa der normalen Atmung entspricht.
Wer das aus einem geschlossenen Tower raushört ist ein Pedant.


Überdruck im Tower hab ich schon probiert, gab immer Probleme mit den Temperaturen.


gruß


----------



## etar (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

Naja Lautstärke ist auch subjektiv. Wenn ich will höre ich auch meine Noiseblocker Eloops @500rpm aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## derneuemann (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Was den Airflow angeht musst du schauen das du das selbe rausschaufelst was du reinschaufelst.
> 
> ...


 
Dann könnte das ja fast passen, meine GPU hat ein DHE Design. Also die zieht Luft aus dem Gehäuse direkt nach draußen. Dann bräuchte der 92mm Lüfter nur noch gut die Hälfte transportieren... 
Da ich meine CPU aktuell mit einem 120mm Lüfter @ 600 rpm Kühlen kann (Dabei bewegt der auch nicht mehr als 50m³ Luft), könnte es ja wirklich klappen...

Gehäuse besitze ich noch nicht, aber wollte es dann im September kaufen... Zumindest eins von den beiden. (INWIN 904 oder Colltek UMX2)


----------



## derneuemann (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



etar schrieb:


> Naja Lautstärke ist auch subjektiv. Wenn ich will höre ich auch meine Noiseblocker Eloops @500rpm aus dem Gehäuse.


 
Dann hast du noch keine Kinder..


----------



## Caduzzz (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

INWIN 904 oder Colltek UMX2

 Finde ich persönlich beides seeehr schicke Gehäuse, aber bei dem "Airflow" sollte man echt gucken was verbaue ich und welche Spielereien kann ich mir verkneifen...

 aber beide Gehäuse sind nicht nur Kinder-Schokoladen-Sabber-Finger anfällig


----------



## facehugger (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Auch mit Lüftern kann ein PC für das persönliche Empfinden lautlos sein.


Eben, jeder ist da anders empfindlich. Was den einen stört, muss den anderen noch lange nicht jucken Von sich aus deswegen auf alle anderen zu schließen, ist daher wenig zielführend...

Gruß


----------



## skyhigh5 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Eben, jeder ist da anders empfindlich. Was den einen stört, muss den anderen noch lange nicht jucken Von sich aus deswegen auf alle anderen zu schließen, ist daher wenig zielführend...
> 
> Gruß


Wenn er es nicht hört, und nicht gerade schwerhörig ist, wird es jemand anders nicht als störend empfinden, sonst wäre er ne Fledermaus


----------



## facehugger (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Wenn er es nicht hört, und nicht gerade schwerhörig ist, wird es jemand anders nicht als störend empfinden, sonst wäre er ne Fledermaus


Ich kann nicht sagen, ob er was an den Ohren hat Allerdings sind Lüfter mit 19 dB(A) *Werksangabe* meist lauter wie lautlos. Letzteres wäre z.B. eine SSD... Deswegen passt halt seine Aussage nicht.

Ist ähnlich wie wenn ich behaupten würde, die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC ist unter Last sehr leise. Für irgendjemanden könnte das vielleicht sogar zutreffen, allerdings sind die knapp 3 Sone unter Spielelast (gemessen von der PCGH-Print) für mich alles andere als sehr leise. Meine Asus GTX670 DC2 mit 0,8 Sone ist leise. Aber auch da gibt es sicherlich jemanden, dem das auch noch zu aufdringlich wäre.

Daher kann ich einen Knecht mit den beschriebenen Lüftern (selbst wenn sie gedrosselt sind) und der restlichen HW nicht als lautlos bezeichen. Aber wir schweifen ab...

Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*

Ob ich was an den Ohren hab???
Ich komme bei euch gerade nicht mit...
Also ich habe schon Wakü und klobige Lukü hinter mir und mein Ref Kühler ist im Vergleich jetzt keine Katastrophe. Man muss aber schon Glück haben bei einer 290(X) die relativ wenig Spannung anlegt. 

Wenn alle stricke reißen werde ich nächstes Jahr mir eine Externe Wakü zulegen. Aquadukt 720 sieht interessant aus. Nur für die gebotene Leistung etwas teuer.


----------



## derneuemann (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> INWIN 904 oder Colltek UMX2
> 
> Finde ich persönlich beides seeehr schicke Gehäuse, aber bei dem "Airflow" sollte man echt gucken was verbaue ich und welche Spielereien kann ich mir verkneifen...
> 
> aber beide Gehäuse sind nicht nur Kinder-Schokoladen-Sabber-Finger anfällig


 
Man kann an dem Verkleidungsblech der Rückseite einen 140mm Lüfter anbringen der die Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugt.
Dann wäre ich schon bei 1 x 140 mm rein und 1 x 140mm raus!
Damit wird die Innenluft 1 x pro Sekunde ausgetauscht ( Gegendruck mit grob kalkuliert ). Lüfter sind zaward Golf Fan 2 mit 900RPM 102,3 m³ und sehr leise...


----------



## facehugger (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Ob ich was an den Ohren hab???
> Ich komme bei euch gerade nicht mit...


Du nicht Es ging um die Aussage von Sam_Bochum und seinen angeblich lautlosen PC... Mit einem einblasenden und einem ausblasenden Lüfter im 140mm-Format bist du in Sachen Case-Belüftung schon gut dabei. Man könnte vielleicht noch einen zusätzlichen vorne unten einblasend oder im Deckel ausblasend (*wenn* die Möglichkeit besteht) verbaun. 

Allerdings sollte auch so schon ein ausreichender Luftstrom gewährleistet sein... Achja, du kannst hinten/oben nur 92mm-Quirle verbaun. Kauf dir einen neuen Tower, das Format ist schon lang nicht mehr zeitgemäß

Gruß


----------



## derneuemann (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Du nicht Es ging um die Aussage von Sam_Bochum und seinen angeblich lautlosen PC... Mit einem einblasenden und einem ausblasenden Lüfter im 140mm-Format bist du in Sachen Case-Belüftung schon gut dabei. Man könnte vielleicht noch einen zusätzlichen vorne unten einblasend oder im Deckel ausblasend (*wenn* die Möglichkeit besteht) verbaun.
> 
> Allerdings sollte auch so schon ein ausreichender Luftstrom gewährleistet sein... Achja, du kannst hinten/oben nur 92mm-Quirle verbaun. Kauf dir einen neuen Tower, das Format ist schon lang nicht mehr zeitgemäß
> 
> Gruß


 
Nein, man kann in der blende der Rückseite einen 140 mm Lüfter verbauen. Habe ich aus einem US Forums...  Damit könnte ich in meinem Traum Gehäuse einen 140 iger zum einbauen und einen 140 iger zum ausblasen einbauen...


----------



## facehugger (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse?*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich in meinem Traum Gehäuse einen 140 iger zum einbauen und einen 140 iger zum ausblasen einbauen...


Dann mach das. Der hier würden dicke reichen:


Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
leise, gutes Lager, ausreichende Fördermenge und günstig

Gruß


----------

